# Polaris425 and all North miss and Ala members



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

I hope all of ya'll are safe and sound, its sounds like the worst outbreak in the history of america. prayers go out to all of ya'll


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

whats going on i havent been watching the news so i have no clue is it the weather


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

We got some pretty good weather down hear today. couple of tornadoes touched down around town. 

We have a WHOLE bunch of water headed this way down the river. I have been moving stuff from our familys cabins and houses (2 uncles cabins grandads house, and our cabin) that are on back side of the levee for the past 3 days. They are talking about the 100 yr flood being this yr so I guess we will get to test our levee system to see what she will take. 

Gotta send out prayers to missouri to where that levee broke in popular bluff also.


----------



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah all across the mid-west and southeast prayers sent has been a really bad month, heard the tornado that went throuh t-town and brimingham was nearly a mile wide and just so far 32 dead and counting in alabama. I'm not sure about the numbers in mississippi i keep hearing different conflicting numbers some say 5-7 and others say dozens.


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

rrsi_duke said:


> yeah all across the mid-west and southeast prayers sent has been a really bad month, heard the tornado that went throuh t-town and brimingham was nearly a mile wide and just so far 32 dead and counting in alabama. I'm not sure about the numbers in mississippi i keep hearing different conflicting numbers some say 5-7 and others say dozens.


 In smithville mississippi there is 14 and counting dead


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

15 is the report here. It's bad people. A lot of downtown tuscaloosa is flat on the ground. My family is ok. And I actually have power at my house. Today I had lunch at milo's then went to hobby lobby. Both are gone now....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

WOW! Thats huge... My prayers go out to all y'all up there going through that stuff.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

that is a complete monster.. and moving so slow.. lots of damage... What is it like now? we are even seeing ur warning still going off on all channels here in canada.. They keep pushing the warning longer and longer.. Good luck and be safe


----------



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

here are a bunch of pictures that one of my facebook friends had from t-town, if ya'll can't see them let me know and i'll get them and post them here

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...851384337129.102012.1616390795&type=1&theater


----------



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

fox is saying the death count is up to 72 across the south, prayers sent to all who lost loved ones and homes


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

thanks for the photo link.. That is something else, What is the name of that town?


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

o ok never mind, Photos are from T-town as well.. Geez that is crazy damage.. im speechless


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

what about phree...i dont see him responding....come on guys yall gotta check in


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers for all in the wake of this devistation.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

My prayers for all


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

P425
Did you take that video?
Im just now watching the news, everyone who is being affected by this crazy weather, you all are in my prayers. If you need anything, feel free to ask


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I just checked with Steve, he and his family are fine. Me and mine are fine just south of Tupelo.


----------



## mudxxed (Apr 18, 2011)

Safe down in lower bama. My power went out this morning around 330. Just in time to wake up and be into work at 5am. Nothin like getting dressed by a mag light. Cant believe some of these pics in T Town....


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah steve is ok I talked to him around 10:30 last night. That is some massive damage.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow guys just saw the news this morning. Hope everyone is alright and our prayers are with you.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sucks for tusc and bham


----------



## 09_650i (Jul 7, 2010)

sorry to hear about what's going on down there hope all of ya's and your families are ok. our prayers are ya's.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

We made it, but can't say much more.

Blew a shed away in the back yard and all its contents, blew 2 columns off the front porch and shifted the front half trusses around 3" one way. A structural engineer is on his way out to determine if the house is going to be salvageable or if it needs structural work. Most all the vinyl siding's gone, shutters, shingles, etc...

It even jerked the toolbox (bolted down with 10mm bolts/washers/nuts) off my truck and threw it across the field. Still in search of my bedliner also (lol). Ruined the garage door on my shop and about 8-10 runs of tin on it. The storm took out all the trees in my front yard, except 2 oak's. 

Luckily no one was hurt here, and thats all that matters at this point, the insurance can take care of the rest. My internet service just got restored this morning, and I've been too busy to post pic's of the carnage, but will soon enough.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I wondered where that bedliner came from I found in my front yard. Thanks Andrew!


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Glad everyone is okay. We made it okay up here in middle TN as well. Had a few touchdown but nothing like you guys got down there.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Man glad everyone is doing ok so far! I didn't realize it was so bad! My mom and sister live in Atlanta and they didn't get anything too bad there, so that's good... I have some other family in Alabama and NC but not sure if they were in the path or not... We are suffering from drought down here in Houston... It's crazy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> I wondered where that bedliner came from I found in my front yard. Thanks Andrew!


 
LMAO!

You know what jacks me up the most? I went riding last weekend in the creek and got soaked...my fav. pair of boxers and shorts were in that bed liner....

You can have the liner and shorts, but if you see those boxers....yeah....I'm gonna need those back! 

:bigok:


----------

